# Spiel zum zuordnen von Dienstgraden und Dienstgradabzeichen



## Kasgorian (5. Jan 2016)

Moin, ab April werde ich bei der Bundeswehr arbeiten und wollte mir schonmal die Dienstgradabzeichen einprägen (um es mir in der Allgemeinen Grundausbildung zu sparen bzws zu erleichtern). Nun möchte ich dazu ein kleines Spiel in Java Programmieren welches die unten gezeigten Bilder(werde ich noch in einzelne Bilder basteln) anzeigt, welche dann mit den Richtigen Dienstgraden zusammengebracht werden.
Bsp. Ein Strich(auf der Schulterklappe) ist dann der Dienstgrad Gefreiter. 

Ich hab mir Zwei Varianten überlegt:

1.
Klassisch Multiple Choice, Ein Abzeichen und dann 3 oder 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten.

2.
Alle Abzeichen sind Ähnlich wie bei Memorie auf dem "Spielfeld" ausgelegt allerdings aufgedeckt und man muss dann jedem Abzeichen den Dienstgrad zuordnen.

Ich habe jetzt nur noch keine Ahnung wie ich beides Realisieren kann, habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung und frage deshalb hier nach.
Vlt hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps, ich möchte jetzt aber nicht verlangen das mir jemand da fertigen hinlegt, ich will es schon selbst programmieren, brauche halt nur ein paar Denkanstöße


----------



## kneitzel (5. Jan 2016)

Welche Hilfe braucht Du genau? Womit hast Du Probleme? Ich sehe da jetzt gerade keinen Ansatzpunkt.

Entscheide Dich erst einmal, was Du machen willst. Selbst das steht ja offensichtlich nicht fest.

Dann überleg dir ein Design. Wie willst Du welche Daten vorhalten und was soll alles geschehen? Was für Abläufe soll es geben?

Dann fängst Du an es zu implementieren. Wenn Du von einer Technologie noch keine Ahnung hast: Geh erst Tutorials durch, so dass du es verstanden hast.

Ansonsten lern die Dienstgrade nach altmodischen Methoden. Lernkarten finde ich sehr sinnvoll und praktisch....


----------



## Jardcore (6. Jan 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Dann fängst Du an es zu implementieren


Lieber nicht sofort anfangen zu implementieren, das erspart dir eine Menge Refactorarbeit. Besser fängst du dann an zu überlegen welche Objekte du brauchst (sind wahrscheinlich nicht so viele), dann überlegst du welche Attribute diese Objekte haben sollen.

Wie weit sind deine Java Kenntnisse fortgeschritten?


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2016)

Ähm - Du hast meinen Beitrag ganz gelesen? Den Bereich mit dem Design hast Du gelesen? Und das "dann" ist ein Wort, dass eine Abfolge beschreibt. Schritt 1, dann Schritt 2. 

Und was ist das mit den Objekten anders als ein (objektorientiertes) Design? Und meine Erläuterung dazu (was für Daten vorgehalten werden sollen und was mit den Daten geschehen soll) deckt nicht die von Dir erwähnten Objekte und Attribute ab?


----------



## Jardcore (6. Jan 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist das mit den Objekten anders als ein (objektorientiertes) Design? Und meine Erläuterung dazu (was für Daten vorgehalten werden sollen und was mit den Daten geschehen soll) deckt nicht die von Dir erwähnten Objekte und Attribute ab?



*Design *kann in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Design der Oberfläche beschreiben, also wie zum Beispiel der Dienstgrad auf einer GUI dargestellt wird. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design <> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objektorientierte_Analyse_und_Design

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag darauf hinweisen das Java eine objektorientierte Sprache ist und man nicht anfangen soll drauf loszuhacken. Und ich glaube da sind wir uns beide einig und meinten wohl auch das gleiche  Aber wie das so oft mit Worten, die in verschiedenen Fachbereichen verwendet werden, ist kommt es bei ungenauer Erklärung zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2016)

Ok, dann danke ich für die Klarstellung und sorry für mein Missverständnis.


----------

